# CSV Rejected : FAILURE TO SUBMIT ORIGINAL CERTIFICATE FROM IITPSA.



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied Critical Skill Visa on Jan on Jan 2016 and it was rejected on Apr. 2016 And gave a letter. In that letter they mentioned that 

and they mentioned that : FAILURE TO SUBMIT ORIGINAL CERTIFICATE FROM IITPSA.

You may, with in 10 working days from the date of receipt of this notice,
make written representation to the Director- general to review the decision.

Should you fail to make representation or fail to keep the Department informed
of your where abouts, the decision set out above shall remain effective. Ity is your responsibility 
to enquire about the outcome of your representations with in 30 days after submission there of.

Please let me know, can submit the ORIGINAL CERTIFICATE FROM IITPSA to the department along with a request letter for decision. if yes the ORIGINAL CERTIFICATE FROM IITPSA means critical skill assessment document or member ship document.

Or else do i need to applay fresh application.

Regards,
Sharma


----------



## dpak2016 (Feb 12, 2016)

Did u apply in Mumbai consulate?
Which date u appiled on Jan and which date on Apr you got reply?


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

I applied in Mumbai consulate. Applied on 6 Jan and rejected in Apr letter gave on 27th Apr.


----------



## protocols (Mar 13, 2016)

You usually don't have to apply with the original membership certificate (which you only get printed 1x) - however you need to apply with the original assessment certificate (which you get 3x I believe).

Both certificates can be re-printed though - a little troublesome last time I requested that, but possible - so I wouldn't hang on to it like my life and rather submit the original if required.


----------

